# Should I buy?



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

My Outlaw 975 appears to have died. There was some sort of power event yesterday, and now that things are back to normal it will not power on. It could be something simple like replacing a relay... but I'm outside the warranty period (~5yrs of ownership). 

SO... in my research on how to get myself back up and running I found a* Marantz AV8801* in "Used - Like New" condition for $400. 

Yes, you read that correctly. 

Here's the rub:

I have a 16RU rack for all my gear. 3U is for my Rane MA6 (powering center and surround channels), 2RU for Crown XLS 1500 (subwoofers), 2RU for Crown XLS 1000 (Front L/R), 1RU for Behringer FBQ (Sub eq), 4RU for HTPC, 1RU for power distribution, and 1RU for my DVD/BD player. That leaves 2RU for the Marantz... 

I can think of a variety of ways to solve this problem (all of which cost money). The big question is whether or not I'm going to be happy with the purchase. Owners of his model/people with direct experience with Marantz gear, should I pull the trigger?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

What about a fuse? There's usually one near the A/C input plug. Perhaps that's the only issue?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

theJman said:


> What about a fuse? There's usually one near the A/C input plug. Perhaps that's the only issue?


That's a good point. I'll check into that... it was behaving funny for about two weeks before this happened, but that would certainly be cheaper than an entirely new processor (plus whatever I have to replace to make it fit)


----------

